# Carrot Soup



## ilovesoup

Serves 6-8

This was the first soup recipe my mom gave me, when I moved out of my parents’ home. It’s a great simple recipe and really helpful for people who are new to making soups. The funny thing is, even if you are not too fond of carrots, you will love this. This soup is also a very easy way to getting children to enjoy their veggies 

Ingredients

3 tbsp. butter

1 white onion, diced

3 cloves of garlic, finely chopped

1 Kg carrots, roughly chopped

2 tsp. clear honey

1.5 L vegetable stock

25g of curly leaf parsley, chopped

salt

black pepper, coarsely ground

Optional:

crème fraîche

Preparation

Melt the butter on medium heat in your stockpot. Sauté the onions and when they are about done add the garlic.  Once translucent add the roughly chopped carrots and honey. Toss the ingredients until all carrots are covered with honey, onion and garlic and cook for 5 mins.

Pour in your stock and bring to boil. Once boiling reduce the heat and simmer for 30 minutes or until the carrots are very tender.

Turn off the heat and let the soup cool down for a few minutes. Then purée the ingredients with a hand blender in the stockpot or puree in batches in your blender.  Return the soup to a clean pan and season to taste with salt and coarsely ground pepper.

When ready to serve, bring back to a simmer and ladle into bowls.  Add the fresh leaf parsley, it really complements the soup, and if you like a swirl of  crème fraîche .


----------



## CraigC

That is a great recipe! Looks very adaptable to different squash varieties too!

Craig


----------



## Steve Kroll

Thanks for sharing the recipe. I love carrot soup.


----------



## ilovesoup

Steve Kroll said:


> Thanks for sharing the recipe. I love carrot soup.


My pleasure Steve


----------



## ilovesoup

CraigC said:


> That is a great recipe! Looks very adaptable to different squash varieties too!
> 
> Craig



Thanks Craig. I hope you will give it a go and report!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Nice recipe, I am a big fan of carrot soup.

Try swapping out the garlic and onion then adding the zest and juice of an orange for a change of pace!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Add about 6-8 tablespoons of cashew butter, adds a new dimension to the carrots.


----------



## taxlady

Isn't this soup on the sweet side?


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> Isn't this soup on the sweet side?



It can be sweet or savory.  

The best one I ever had was in Toronto many years ago.  It tasted just like an orange creamsicle.  I make it to use up leftover cooked carrots.  I use my immersion blender to make cream of anything soup out of leftover vegetables.  For me it is literally a free lunch!


----------



## Zhizara

I like the recipe, but I'm not a big fan of honey.  Is there a substitute, or would it be good just leaving it out?


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> It can be sweet or savory.
> 
> The best one I ever had was in Toronto many years ago.  It tasted just like an orange creamsicle.  I make it to use up leftover cooked carrots.  I use my immersion blender to make cream of anything soup out of leftover vegetables.  For me it is literally a free lunch!



With all those carrots *and* honey? How does that turn out savoury?

I like your idea of making cream of anything soup with the immersion blender.


----------



## HistoricFoodie

I would leave it out, if it bothers you Zhizara. Carrots are pretty sweet on their own, and you probably won't miss it. If you want to sub, though, consider any fruit nectar, or, perhaps, frozen orange juice concentrate. 

Personally, I like a bit of ginger in carrot soup. But that's just me. 

.


----------



## ilovesoup

Zhizara said:


> I like the recipe, but I'm not a big fan of honey.  Is there a substitute, or would it be good just leaving it out?



Hi Zhizara,

It will be perfectly fine to leave the honey out and of course you can use a substitute as some others already suggested. But if you feel adventurous and do give it a try, I promise you will not taste the honey. SO you will probably wonder why I suggest in my recipe to use 2 tsp??! Because it does  add to the flavor and the velvety structure of the soup. Gosh, I wish I could just let everybody here try one spoon...........


----------



## ilovesoup

Aunt Bea said:


> Nice recipe, I am a big fan of carrot soup.
> 
> Try swapping out the garlic and onion then adding the zest and juice of an orange for a change of pace!



Will do Aunt Bea, thank you!


----------



## ilovesoup

taxlady said:


> Isn't this soup on the sweet side?



I promise you, Taxlady, that you will not be eating a sweet soup. The vegetable stock and you seasoning it with salt and ground pepper will make it just perfect ! Hope you will give it a try !


----------



## Snip 13

I hate carrots but I'll try this. Maybe it will convert me!


----------

